# Buying Used Car in Puebla?



## noawa (Jan 4, 2015)

We are looking to buy circa 10 year old small 4x4 in Puebla city. (budget limited). We live in Oaxaca. Any advice on good second hand car dealers in Puebla city much appreciated. If we get the original factura, proof of tenencia paid, and tarjeta de circulation - will this be enough to register car in Oaxaca? Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

noawa said:


> We are looking to buy circa 10 year old small 4x4 in Puebla city. (budget limited). We live in Oaxaca. Any advice on good second hand car dealers in Puebla city much appreciated. If we get the original factura, proof of tenencia paid, and tarjeta de circulation - will this be enough to register car in Oaxaca? Any advice much appreciated.


Many states require you have a document showing you have turned in the plates from another state and the registration has been cancelled and a proof of no outstanding fines or pending citations in that state before registering it for you.


----------



## noawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Many thanks for response. I understand we need to get a 'Copia Comprobante de Pago' - which shows the tenencia paid. Will we need another document showing proof of no outstanding fines/ citations - if so where do we get this? Is it possible to get all paperwork if we just pitch up to the local Recaudadora de Rentas office? Really appreciate any further advice?


----------

